# double sided pallet tape



## SouthPoint (Jan 3, 2015)

We have been using a double sided pallet tape from a previous owner and need to reorder. We like the tape we have, but I am having difficulty finding the same tape. It is a thicker double sided tape, extremely tacky when first applied. The only markings the tape has is on the inside cardboard core "made in canada" repeatedly printed. Can anyone direct me to where this may have been ordered or who made it? Desperate to find the same product!!


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

Contact the previous owner and ask them.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## SouthPoint (Jan 3, 2015)

Obviously was my first phone call...then tried multiple local suppliers. Thanks


----------



## SHRTDOG99 (Nov 27, 2015)

Were you ever able to find it?


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

How does that work? I'm assuming its sticky on both sides to hold the shirt down, but then do you have to change the pallet tape every time it looses its tack?


----------

